# Divorce lessons and hindsight...



## 351235 (Sep 9, 2021)

For those that divorced, what do you wish you did differently when you started? what are your best tips or perspective framing techniques?


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Listen to your lawyer


----------

